# The Nissan Pao



## TheNissanPao (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm webmaster and editor for the newly launched The Nissan Pao site, dedicated to (you guessed it...) the wonderful Nissan Pao. Information on the subject is understandably scarce, and while I'm eager to create a useful resource of Nissan Pao information I need help!

Any pointers to useful repositories of information or images would be most helpful.

Please feel free to let me know your comments on the site as a whole. Thanks in advance!


----------



## baloo (May 20, 2019)

Hello,
I noticed your msg was from 2007 -- but is this site alive? 
I have been using the Pao Facebook site.
Thanks.


----------

